# Oh dear, its broken



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Whats the crack with Shmits Jonny?

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The trouble is (and I will check with Aaron from Edge) that after using it for 8 months I am not too sure if he will give us a replacement. 

I will check, I will also point him towards this post too. 

All the best, 

Johnny


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd say you've done pretty well. I got through mitts at a rate of about one every month!


----------



## Tyke (Jul 25, 2006)

Err, do you really want to show all that information about yourself on the internet?


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes, home AND work address in one hit.
What's your PIN Lee?


----------



## The Edge (May 30, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> The trouble is (and I will check with Aaron from Edge) that after using it for 8 months I am not too sure if he will give us a replacement.
> 
> I will check, I will also point him towards this post too.
> 
> ...


I can see its the older glue, please replace and I will replace to you Jonny.

Thanks,

Aaron (ps here is the new ShMiTTs with much stronger glue and new features as well)


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Mr Edge guy, Mr Edge guy!!

Myself and a few others here have had issues where our fingers have worn through the foam creating a tear, is this now sorted?

I kinda get on with the SchMitt but feel that this shouldnt happen, certainly not after 3 uses anyway.

Kind regards

Matt


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

190Evoluzione said:


> Yes, home AND work address in one hit.
> What's your PIN Lee?




Never meant to have the pic that big so you could read it LOL

Its 3421 BTW


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Aron & Jonny:thumb:


----------

